# Outer Banks, NC Timeshares



## vkhome (Aug 30, 2009)

I have never been to the Outer Banks and would like to go for a week in June 2010.  I have several questions.  I browsed the TS resort listings on TUG, but because I am unfamiliar with the area, I'm not sure which locations are best. Best for what, you say...  Walking the beach, water sports, lighthouse touring, golfing, shopping, just plain exploring (and eating at great restaurants, of course).  Recommendations are appreciated.

Also, is June considered high season in the Outer Banks?

What is the closest airport? Charlotte? (one that does not use little prop planes - hate those).

And, how difficult do you think it would be to do "swap" between somebody's TS week and a private vacation villa in HHI (weeks do not have to be the same).  If this is not possible, what would be a reasonable weekly rent for a one bedroom TS in June?

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you checked the TUG rentals and a site like redweek.com for rental comps?


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 30, 2009)

*I have found all the TSs on the Outer Banks good locations!*



vkhome said:


> I have never been to the Outer Banks and would like to go for a week in June 2010.  I have several questions.  I browsed the TS resort listings on TUG, but because I am unfamiliar with the area, I'm not sure which locations are best. Best for what, you say...  Walking the beach, water sports, lighthouse touring, golfing, shopping, just plain exploring (and eating at great restaurants, of course).  Recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Also, is June considered high season in the Outer Banks?
> 
> ...



June is considered high season starting with week 24 (usually mid-June).  Prior to that, rental rates will be less and exchanges easier to come by.

I'm not sure about the swap.  I do know that my Outer Banks summer weeks rent better than my Hilton Head weeks and there seems to be high interest.  I know when I watch for last minute exchanges on RCI, there always seems to be something available in Hilton Head, with rare availabilities on the Outer Banks during summer.  

We're within 2 hours of the Outer Banks, so I'm not familiear with the best airport to fly into.  It would be about a two hour drive if you flew into Norfolk, VA.  

I would say that if you can go the first two weeks of June, you could probably get a 1BR/1BA rental for $100 or less a night.  The last two weeks of June probably for about $800-$850 for a week (from private owners).  If you go through the realty companies, it will probably be more and there is lodging taxes, sometimes cleaning fees, sometimes linen fees, booking fees, etc.

To me, Craigslist is a great place to find rentals, though they are usually last minute availabilities.

The most central towns would probably be Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills and Nags Head.  Duck is further North, but still has everything you're looking for.  South Nags Head (Dunes South) is one of our favorite areas.  It's close to everything, yet is in a quieter, less traveled area.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2009)

June to Sept 1, is high season on the Outer Banks.  Rental of private homes came be very high.


----------



## deejay (Aug 30, 2009)

*Norfolk*

Closest major airport is in Norfolk, VA. Its about 75 miles.


----------



## vkhome (Aug 31, 2009)

Great info.  Thanks.  Still some research to do, but this gives me a great start.

Any favorite timeshare resorts?


----------



## kwelty (Aug 31, 2009)

*OBX recommendation*

We are very pleased with our Outer Banks Beach Club II but our unit is directly on the ocean and some are not.
http://www.spmresorts.com/resorts/outer-banks-beach-club-ii/


----------



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2009)

Is a direct oceanfront unit important to you?

High Dunes is a small 9-unit 3-story building, all are 2-BR and face toward the ocean with one screened in porch and one balcony without a screen. The master BR is towards the ocean. I haven't seen the inside since 1997 when we were shopping for our first timeshare, but liked what I saw at the time. First floor, no ocean view, blocked by dunes. Not sure about floor 2, probably all have a view. Third floor, definitely. I'm pretty sure the unit on the confirmation is what you get. 

We have an upcoming exchange into a third floor unit - I held out for an exchange til I was 99% sure we could have the full view.  For me, any timeshare that is clean, with direct oceanfront views, will be among my favorites, so I'm hopeful.

RCI often rents out units at High Dunes, so you could check there. They should be able to tell you unit number on rental units, if you ask.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2009)

*We love Dunes South in South Nags Head, MP 18*



vkhome said:


> Great info.  Thanks.  Still some research to do, but this gives me a great start.
> 
> Any favorite timeshare resorts?



We have been there twice.  The first was an exchange and this past June, we rented an oceanfront 3BR w/loft.  It's located in a quieter, less travelled area of the Outer Banks, though you can be in the middle of everything within a short drive.  It's a small residential type of community on the ocean.  There are approximately 15 duplex cottages.  You feel like you're in your own beach cottage because it is private.  The units are all good sized with decks, parking underneath the units, and several are oceanfront.  The resort has been diligently refurbishing all the units.  There is an oceanfront pool and there are tennis courts.  That is the extent of the amenities.  However, all units are a short walk to the onsite beach access and the beach in this area is much less crowded.  Pets are permitted at this resort also.  Both times we stayed here, the units were clean and well-maintained.  We have also stayed at Barrier Island Station Duck, Barrier Island Station Ocean Pines, Outer Banks Beach Club I and High Dunes.  We enjoy staying on the Outer Banks and have been happy staying at each of these resorts.  I believe Barrier Island Duck and Outer Banks Beach Club have more amenities than the others.  I don't believe High Dunes had any amenities, but the unit was nice and the location on the ocean was great.  Sea Scape Beach and Golf Villas and Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk are about a half mile from the beach, and we prefer to be at a resort located on the beach so that there is not a requirement to load up the car to visit the beach.


----------



## vkhome (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks again.  I will check out all the TS suggestions made by all.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 31, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Pets are permitted at this resort also.


I didn't know this, thanks for mentioning it. What is their policy, any idea? I couldn't find anything on their website or RCI listing. We would love to take our dog with us on vacation sometime!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 31, 2009)

We own at the Golden Strand, Kill Devil Hills, and would not hesitate to recommend it; it is very well located. Units are either 2br or 3br and all but 12 units are beach front. GS has an outside pool and that is it, but did I say it is right on the beach.

http://www.goldenstrandnc.org/4436.html


SBtS

Going to Bermuda October 3, 2009 aboard NCL Majesty? Then join our roll call now!
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=894685


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2009)

*It was a $75 fee for any pets.*



Laurie said:


> I didn't know this, thanks for mentioning it. What is their policy, any idea? I couldn't find anything on their website or RCI listing. We would love to take our dog with us on vacation sometime!



Basically, the policy is clean up after your pet, your pet must be on a leash outside the unit, keep pets off furniture, and clean sand off of pet before entering the unit.  It was great bringing our dog to the beach.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 1, 2009)

I stayed in a 3bd ocean front at Golden Strand 3rd floor Kill Devil Hills which is central to the other towns and there are many places to eat and get groceries. Killer views and you can see the Wright Memorial from that level. End of May the water was cold.

Duck and Corolla are the newer part of OBX and that is also where the wild ponies are. Worth seeing but take a tour as lots of rentals get stuck in the sand.

We drove to the varying towns and took the ferry to Ocracoke(free)

A lot of the resorts in KDH and Nags head are very weathered dark exteriors  shingles and at first drive up I was leery of the interiors. The interiors were roomy enough,clean and comfortable. 

OBX is more laid back like Cape Cod and both are seashore areas. They do not have  Marriott,Hyatt interiors. I am saying this because some people get disappointed on the Cape because it's not like that either. 

I liked OBX very much.  I think this is a harder trade than HHI or MB for prime summer because I have rarely seen it online even though my BG week pulls most anything.


----------



## Jayne Carreen (Sep 1, 2009)

I go to the Outer Banks every year in August. I stay in Corolla which is probably the best of all the towns. I rent a house in a huge neighborhood but I have stayed in the Hampton Inn & Suites. It wasn't expensive and it was pretty nice. They have private beach access too. When you go, be sure to check out the sand dunes in Kill Devil Hills.


----------

